# Lost a hero.



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Sad to report, but my father-in-law, a Special Forces, (Green Beret), Combat Medic, with 2 tours of Viet Nam and 2 Purple Hearts among other decorations, passed away Friday morning. We knew it was coming but it's always still a shock. It probably doesn't belong in this section but all my friends are here and I wanted to share with my friends.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

My condolences flyernut. Always tough to lose a family member. Give your wife 
my regards. And the best to the Hero's family.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

My deepest condolences flyernut. May he rest in peace.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Sorry for your and wife's loss flyernut. My condolences. Sounds like he was a REAL soldier with doing 2 tours and being in the Special Forces. 

Kenny


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Sincere condolences for your loss.

He sounds like he was a soldier's soldier.


----------



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)

My deepest sympathies to you and your family.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Very sorry for your loss. May he rest in peace.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Very sorry to hear that Flyernut. it is always sad when a family member passes, expected or not.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

My condolences to you and the family. 
May he R.I.P.


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

Flyernut;

Sorry for your loss. 

This type post, while not one, anyone WANTS to see, is NEVER out of place.

RIP, thank you for your service.

Dan


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Very sorry to hear about your loss. A true American hero.


----------



## PhoebeSnow (Mar 1, 2014)

Sorry for your loss Flyernut.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Very sorry to hear this flyernut. My condolences to you, your wife, and your families.


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

very sorry to hear,condolences to you and your family


----------



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Lost a Hero*

Sorry for your loss, a very special person with impressive credentials. You were very fortunate to have him in your life!

Fred


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

My condolences to you and your family!


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Sorry for your loss.

-Pete


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

flyernut said:


> Sad to report, but my father-in-law, a Special Forces, (Green Beret), Combat Medic, with 2 tours of Viet Nam and 2 Purple Hearts among other decorations, passed away Friday morning. We knew it was coming but it's always still a shock. It probably doesn't belong in this section but all my friends are here and I wanted to share with my friends.


I'm so sorry to heart that, Flyernut. My deepest sympathy to you and your wife. It sounds like he was a great man and a true hero!


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

I'm sorry for your loss flyernut. My condolences. He had a hell of a service record to his country and we all are better because of it.
Veterans Day being so recent its especially sad.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Sorry for your loss my condolance to you and your faimly


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Loren, very sorry for your loss of your father. I thank you and your father for the service for your country.
Al


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

dooper said:


> Loren, very sorry for your loss of your father. I thank you and your father for the service for your country.
> Al


It was my f-i-l Al..


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Sorry, I miss read. Any way I thank your father-in-law for his service to our country. I hope you wife is doing well. I am dealing with a similar occurrence here, not final yet but it will be soon.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

dooper said:


> Sorry, I miss read. Any way I thank your father-in-law for his service to our country. I hope you wife is doing well. I am dealing with a similar occurrence here, not final yet but it will be soon.


Prayers sent your way....


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I want to thank each and everyone of you wonderful folks here for the condolences sent our way.. "Sarge" is under the tv, watching us all,lol.. He was cremated...We all held up ptretty good, my wife, the first born, had a short, nasty time with it, but we're all good.. Again, thank you all.. we love you..:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

It's always tough loosing a parent, it does get better over time. My M-I-L is still here with us, I think she's in the hallway closet. Wife still hasn't decided what to do.


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss. You & your family have my heartfelt condolences.


----------



## BikerDS (May 1, 2012)

Vietnam took my father and soon my brother (agent orange poisoning). Sorry for you loss, and America's loss of another patriot.


----------



## VTtrainguy (Jan 18, 2019)

My condolences for your and your wife's loss. No one gets out of life alive, but it's what you do on the way there that defines you as a person. Your FIL was a patriot and a hero of the finest sort. You will work through the grief, but the pride will remain.


----------



## Billy 2 Wolves (May 22, 2018)

Just now finding your post.
My condolences to your family


----------



## G handy (Dec 31, 2018)

It is truly a sad day I am sorry for your loss my condolences and best wishes also for the surviving family and friends


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

BikerDS said:


> Vietnam took my father and soon my brother (agent orange poisoning). Sorry for you loss, and America's loss of another patriot.


So very sorry to hear of your families losses brother.My b-i-l isn't doing well either, he was a Marine, 5th Marine Division, was at the Siege of Khe Sanh, and has 3 Purple Hearts. Agent Orange and PTSD has taken it's toll on him as well.. I have 5 brothers on the Wall in Washington, DC., and also went to school with a MOH recipient..


----------



## bigbike (Jun 1, 2017)

My condolences on your loss !

Barry


----------



## rvnmedic6869 (Oct 29, 2019)

Sad news, indeed. Condolences to your wife and you. Much respect for the Special Forces. May he rest in peace...

I was in Vietnam from 68-69 as an E.R. medic and MEDCAP missions to villages outside of Saigon. Prostate cancer due to Agent Orange, PTSD and some other things. CMSgt Bob, USAF(Ret)


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

rvnmedic6869 said:


> Sad news, indeed. Condolences to your wife and you. Much respect for the Special Forces. May he rest in peace...
> 
> I was in Vietnam from 68-69 as an E.R. medic and MEDCAP missions to villages outside of Saigon. Prostate cancer due to Agent Orange, PTSD and some other things. CMSgt Bob, USAF(Ret)


I could tell right away by your "signature" where you were. My f-i-l was wounded by a booby-trap near Chu Chi....God bless brother and WELCOME HOME!!!


----------

